# شرح تحميل برنامج artcam2009 بالصور والتغلب على الدنجل



## salah_design (20 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان يكون الشرح بسيط وواضح وان شاء الله ان يستفيد الجميع من الشرح واي سؤال انا بالخدمة
في الخطوة 17 ولعدم وضوح الصورة فقط عمل paste اي لصق الملفات التي تم نسخها
لا تحرموني من الدعاء


----------



## Ali Zaatar (21 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم
لقد حملت البنامج وشغلته
شغال زي الحلاوة
مش عارف كيف أشكرك على جهدك وكرامتك
ألف ألف شكر


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أخي الكريم
> لقد حملت البنامج وشغلته
> شغال زي الحلاوة
> مش عارف كيف أشكرك على جهدك وكرامتك
> ألف ألف شكر


الشكر لله اولا واخيرا 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
ولا تنساني من حسن الدعاء
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## منى مون (21 يناير 2011)

يسلمو استاذ صلاح ع مجهودك :76:
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

منى مون قال:


> يسلمو استاذ صلاح ع مجهودك :76:
> جزاك الله خيرا


اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
على ردك اللطيف
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 يناير 2011)

اخى الفاضل صلاح احب اعرفك شى النسخة اللى بتتكلم عنها نسخة art cam 2006 مش 2009


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 يناير 2011)

لعلم النسخة ده عن تجربه سيئه جدا لانها مش بتشغل اى حاجة غير اللى معمول على نسخة زيها والنسخة ده يتكلم عنها افضل منى الاخ اسلام لانه مجربها انا شخصيا شايف النسخه art cam 2008 p3 نسخة كويسه وزيها زىart cam 2008p5 وانصح الاخوة بيهم اكيد انت عايز الخير الاخوة انت انسان فاضل بس ده ملاحظتى ياجماعة اسف انا كنت منشغل شويه اليومين اللى فاتوا لوكنت قرات المواضيع من الاول كنت لفت نظرك لانها 2006مش 2009 يعنى نسخة قديمه


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 يناير 2011)




----------



## mohamedsinger (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> اخى الفاضل صلاح احب اعرفك شى النسخة اللى بتتكلم عنها نسخة art cam 2006 مش 2009


اخي العزيز محمد
اشكرك على الملاحظة وهذا من باب الحرص على الامانة في العلم 
ولكني ااكد لك اخي ان هذه النسخة 2009 وليست 2006
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> لعلم النسخة ده عن تجربه سيئه جدا لانها مش بتشغل اى حاجة غير اللى معمول على نسخة زيها والنسخة ده يتكلم عنها افضل منى الاخ اسلام لانه مجربها انا شخصيا شايف النسخه art cam 2008 p3 نسخة كويسه وزيها زىart cam 2008p5 وانصح الاخوة بيهم اكيد انت عايز الخير الاخوة انت انسان فاضل بس ده ملاحظتى ياجماعة اسف انا كنت منشغل شويه اليومين اللى فاتوا لوكنت قرات المواضيع من الاول كنت لفت نظرك لانها 2006مش 2009 يعنى نسخة قديمه


اخي العزيز محمد
هذه النسخة ممتازة صدقني واتكلم هنا عن تجربة وما تبديه من ملاحظة 
اما بخصوص انها لا تشغل غير الي معمول عليها فهذا تاكيد انها نسخة ممتازة وشبه اصلية هذا من باب 
وانا تركت نسخة 2008 لاني اجد في 2009 افضل من حيث مكتبة 3d 
اشكرك على كلامك الطيب وحرصك على نشر العلم بامانة


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


>


اخي الكريم هذه النسخة 2009 وليست 2006
والدليل اكثر من واحد ولكني انبهك ان المشار اليه هو ان النسخ من 2006 ولغاية اخر نسخة محمية
copy right ( تعني نسخة محمية ) وليست الاصدار 2006
ولو اردت الاستزاده في اثبات ان هذه النسخة 2009 اعطيك اكثر من دليل
اشكرك من كل قلبي على كل الملاحظات
واحيي فيك حرصك على نشر العلم


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى الفاضل صلاح


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> مشكور اخى الفاضل صلاح


الشكر لله اخي محمد


----------



## حسن-12 (24 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل قمت بتحميل البرنامج وجربته ...جيد بل قل ممتاز ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## salah_design (24 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> مشكور أخي الفاضل قمت بتحميل البرنامج وجربته ...جيد بل قل ممتاز ...بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك
حياك الله 
وانا بدوري اشكرك على المرور والدعاء
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يناير 2011)

لدي سؤال للأستاذ صلاح
هل هذه النسخة تختلف بالفعل عن النسخة التي أدرجها الأستاذ أبو بحر ؟؟
أنا حتى الآن أستعمل النسخة التي أدرجها الأستاذ أبو بحر لأنها أفضل من نسخة 2008 التي حملتها ثم عزفت عن استعمالها لخلوها من تفاصيل كثيرة.

أنا حتى الآن لم أقم بتحميل النسخة التي تفضلت بإدراجها ولكن فضلت أن أسألك أولاً
وجزاك الله عنا جميعاً خيراً على عطائك.


----------



## norman1 (25 يناير 2011)

best regards


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> لدي سؤال للأستاذ صلاح
> هل هذه النسخة تختلف بالفعل عن النسخة التي أدرجها الأستاذ أبو بحر ؟؟
> أنا حتى الآن أستعمل النسخة التي أدرجها الأستاذ أبو بحر لأنها أفضل من نسخة 2008 التي حملتها ثم عزفت عن استعمالها لخلوها من تفاصيل كثيرة.
> 
> ...


حياك الله اخي سيف الله اسلام
اشتقت لمشاركاتك وردودك
واشكرك على دعائك لي بالخير 
نعم اخي هي نفس النسخة هذه للامانة العلمية
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2011)

norman1 قال:


> best regards


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم اخى اسلام ارجو توضيح الفرق بين النسختين من وجه نظرك لافاده الجميع الفرق الاول فى الاصدار الاحدث هو2008 والثانى 2006كما هو موضح فى الصورة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

اقدم لاخوةاحدث نسخة شغالة وكراك بتاعها شغال فقد فشلت بالفعل فى تشغيل النسخة الخاصة ب2009- 2010روابط تنزيل 2008p5


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

http://www.fileserve.com/file/FhfvJbX/DelcamArtCAM.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CKmeG2W/DelcamArtCAM.part2.rar


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

http://hotfile.com/dl/46162998/b333c00/DelcamArtCAM.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/46163119/b6b97a9/DelcamArtCAM.part2.rar.html


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/6750701/DelcamArtCAM.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/6749971/DelcamArtCAM.part2.rar


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (25 يناير 2011)

واخيرا لمن يريد رابط تورنت
http://www.monova.org/details/1457722/Delcam+Artcam+2008	.html


----------



## Ali Zaatar (26 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> واخيرا لمن يريد رابط تورنت
> http://www.monova.org/details/1457722/Delcam+Artcam+2008	.html



أخي الكريم
هل مكتبة 3D Clip Art في هذه النخة شغالة أم لا؟


----------



## Ali Zaatar (26 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> واخيرا لمن يريد رابط تورنت
> http://www.monova.org/details/1457722/Delcam+Artcam+2008	.html



أخي الكريم
هل مكتبة 3D Clip Art في هذه النخة شغالة أم لا؟
من تجربتي أنا انها غير شغالة


----------



## mohamedsinger (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا يتم التحميل الان


----------



## mohamedsinger (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (29 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


الشكر لله من اولا 
انا بخدمتك اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي صالح
بارك الله فيك على برنامج الآرتكام
أود لو تقدم لي خدمة
أريد الكتابة باللغة العربية على برنامج الآرتكام لكن الكتابة تظهر متقطعة دائما
هل هناك طريقة للكتابة باللغة العربية
أرجو مساعدتي
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

سفيان عبد الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي صالح
> بارك الله فيك على برنامج الآرتكام
> أود لو تقدم لي خدمة
> أريد الكتابة باللغة العربية على برنامج الآرتكام لكن الكتابة تظهر متقطعة دائما
> ...


وعليكم السلام
اخي الكريم انا اسمي صلاح من الاردن
ولكن لتستطيع الكتابة باللغة العربية على برنامج مثل الكورل درو ومن ثم تصديره بامتداد eps وتفتحه على الارت كام
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## waredf (9 مايو 2011)

اعلمونا ماهو الصحيح ايها الاخوة الافاضل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahim al esawy (9 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

waredf قال:


> اعلمونا ماهو الصحيح ايها الاخوة الافاضل
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخي العزيز 
لا اعلم قصدك باعلمونا الصحيح ارجو التوضيح حتى نستطيع مساعدتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

ibrahim al esawy قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع


الشكر لله اخي 
بارك الله فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mouradok (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح


----------



## حيدر ماكس (28 يوليو 2011)

أني كنت أواجه نفس المشكلة بس بعد ما أتبعت الخطوات الأن البرنامج شغال ..!!! شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك دنيا و أخرة.. يا أستاذ صلاح..


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mabdelaziiizzz (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو التوضيح في موضوع الكراك و ما هي الملفات التي سيتم نقلها من اي فولدر الي اي فولدر برجاء التوضيح بالكتابه و شكراا


----------



## mabdelaziiizzz (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هو الفولدر المسئول عن الغاء الدونجل الذي يتم نسخ الملفات منه حتي يتم عمل past لها داخل الـــــ Exec
و شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## salah_design (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mabdelaziiizzz قال:


> ما هو الفولدر المسئول عن الغاء الدونجل الذي يتم نسخ الملفات منه حتي يتم عمل past لها داخل الـــــ Exec
> و شكراااا جزيلا


اخي العزيز
انا اسف لطوت الوقت بالرد
الملف هو
MAGNiTUDE
تقبل تحياتي وان اشاء الله يكون الحل


----------



## hotday (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ صالح
حاولت الخطوات اللتي ذكرتها ولم انجح في تنصيب البرنامج
ارجو وضع رابط جديد للبرنامج لتنزيله ان امكن
كذلك هل يمكن اتباع الخطوات مع النسخه العاشره

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## besooo2 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## salah_design (16 أكتوبر 2011)

hotday قال:


> الاخ صالح
> حاولت الخطوات اللتي ذكرتها ولم انجح في تنصيب البرنامج
> ارجو وضع رابط جديد للبرنامج لتنزيله ان امكن
> كذلك هل يمكن اتباع الخطوات مع النسخه العاشره
> ...


اخي هوت ديي
اهلا بك معنا في الملتقى
اما بخصوص شرح تنصيب البرنامج
فقد شرحته بالتفصيل في موضوع انزل لك الروابط التي تفيدك بتنصيب البرنامج بشكل صحيح 
وللامانه اخي في اكثر من اخ حمل البرنامج واشتغل معه بشكل ممتاز راجع هذه المشاركات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244688.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244691.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244821.html

تقبل تحياتي 
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## اسلام ذك (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا
مشكور
تشكرات
اللهم زده علما 
كما زادنا علما


----------



## سعد على العربى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم​


----------



## زهدي زهدي (2 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## الملك فيصل (16 يوليو 2012)

اخي مشكور علي الشرح الوافي لعملية التنصيب ولـــــــــــــكــــــــــــــن اين رابط تحميل البرنامج


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

الموجود ف الشرح يختلف عن الكراك الموجود مع البرنامج


----------



## ah2010hb (21 أبريل 2013)

انا لس ماجربت بس حبيت اشكرك على جهدك الكبير بالنسبة لي وياريت استفيد منك اكتر واكون متابع الك واصل شكرا ياغالي


----------



## ayman ramly (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم اخي وجعلكم دائما مفتاح للخير مغلاقا للشر وكل عام انتم بخير جميعا

*الخطوة رقم 12 غير واضحة علي الصورة رجاء توضيح الصورة 
*:55: ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن ابو فرح (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم وزادك الله من علمه بجد مجهود رائع جدا
البرنامج شغال معايا وللك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abdelhameid (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

نزلتها بس نجى نسوى الجى كود ليس يوجد بنط للاختيار من البرنامج اية اللى فى خطا ياريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## boda portsaid (25 أبريل 2014)

abdelhameid قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



رائع الموضوع شكرا جزيلا على شرح التنصيب ، موفق


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

